# morio / mealworm



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

Can someone please explain the differences between a morio worm and a giant mealworm?


----------



## Bailey_Dragon (Apr 6, 2008)

As far as I'm aware morios are a totally different species to mealworms but I'm sure some-one else can explain the difference properly.


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Size lol. Morios have a softer shell and are therefore easier to digest, morios are also more nutritious and slightly harder to breed


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

different species all together


----------



## Shayler (Jul 8, 2008)

arnt giant mealworm's just normal mealworms but hormone treated


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Shayler said:


> arnt giant mealworm's just normal mealworms but hormone treated


 no. they are different species...


----------



## Shayler (Jul 8, 2008)

luke123 said:


> no. they are different species...


 
i know morios are a different species but i thoght the giant mealworm's are normal mealworms but hormone treated


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

people call mario's giant mealies for some reason.


----------

